# Look at what I have created!!!



## Brooks803 (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone remember that line from the Tom Hanks movie "Cast Away"? For those that do remember, you'll get the joke 

I am SUPER happy with this one! The blank is one of my creations. I put it on a zen to really show it off. This is easily in my top 3 all time favorite blanks. Finish is MM to 12000 and polished with PlastX. Almost set the paper towel ablaze while shining it up :tongue: As always comments/critiques welcomed and appreciated!

Here's what I started with. Reverse painted black:







All finished:















Of course the closeup :biggrin:









Thanks for looking!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Wilson! Is that you?


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks great from here Jonathon! I'm curious though on the zen kits, how do you keep the caps magnet in the cap, mine came out and i'm guessing that i should just epoxy it back in. Is this typical with this kit


----------



## ctubbs (Jul 9, 2011)

That is not Wilson, but it surly is on FIRE!  What color!  That is gorgeous.  Do not show it near a Fire Dept or you would get hosed down for sure.  That pen shows heat.  Beautiful casting and finish. Congratulations, Jonathon.
Charles


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 9, 2011)

I haven't had that happen with me and I've made a fair many Zen kits. I would think epoxy would give a quick fix though.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 9, 2011)

FIRE!!! FIRE!!!! Now that I got that out of my FIRE!!!! system, excellent. I'm quite jealous.


----------



## ohiococonut (Jul 9, 2011)

I was so mesmerized by the blank I didn't even look at the pen :redface: It outta be Fire House 803.

Beautiful blank!


----------



## George417 (Jul 9, 2011)

Man, I just gotta do me some of these. I just got a new lathe so I have to try one of these. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## bensoelberg (Jul 9, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> Looks great from here Jonathon! I'm curious though on the zen kits, how do you keep the caps magnet in the cap, mine came out and i'm guessing that i should just epoxy it back in. Is this typical with this kit



Yes, epoxy it back in, and do it soon. The magnet fell out of one of mine and I just kept pushing it back in.  Then the magnet broke into 4 pieces and it was impossible to glue them back together because of the magnetism.  I don't think it is a super common problem with the kit, but I know that it does happen occasionally.


----------



## steeler fan1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Jonathan,
That is an eye popper, colors jump off the screen. It has a little bit of a retro look with more vibrant colors. Outstanding!

Carl


----------



## CSue (Jul 9, 2011)

Actually, is looks like a tall, clear glass of my ice-filled Pepsi sitting in the sun.

Absolutley beautiful colors!  Great work.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 9, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> This is easily in my top 3 all time favorite blanks.


 
Just curious, but what's the other two?


----------



## EarlD (Jul 9, 2011)

That's really nice, Jonathan!  Love the colors.

Earl


----------



## RSidetrack (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh my!!!  How many did you make and how much you want? :wink:

PS - My dad is a firefighter, he would absolutely love that!


----------



## hewunch (Jul 9, 2011)

AWESOME! I know what the other two are :biggrin: ... I think


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 9, 2011)

D.Oliver said:


> Brooks803 said:
> 
> 
> > This is easily in my top 3 all time favorite blanks.
> ...


 
Good question...Here ya go:
This is the very 1st of my vintage blanks


 

This was one of my very 1st blanks ever made and my first major inspiration to keep casting and improving. Still have the pen too.


----------



## renowb (Jul 9, 2011)

That's really nice Jonathon! That blank is on Fire!


----------



## hewunch (Jul 9, 2011)

I thought #2 was the Pua Shell. I had #1 pegged though.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 9, 2011)

hewunch said:


> I thought #2 was the Pua Shell. I had #1 pegged though.


 
I had three of Jonathon's blanks in mind; the suspended animation, the opal, and the scorcher and none of them made the list.  I think that just goes to show how talented of castor Jonathon is!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol...yall are close for the top 5 atleast.
1. Vintage Blue
2. This one---no name as of yet
3. Cosmic Shame
4. Pua Shell (you were close Hans)
5. Suspended Animation (the ones Joe "Turbowagon" did a while back are the best so far).

Oh, and I only made 2 of these. I kept one, obviously...and Roy has the other (it's the one I labeled experimental!). They're difficult to make so I'm working on how to make them a bit easier with less complications.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jul 9, 2011)

Jonathan perspires me...... I mean INSPIRES me!!!  Love it Jonathan, another masterpiece  :worship:


----------



## Bobalu (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow Jonathon! That is one super looking pen. I can only hope that I may someday something that beautiful pops out of my mold. I told you it was that magic wand and the special chant, but you won't believe me.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 9, 2011)

Great stuff, mate...!:wink:

One of the things that reverse painting has shown to be extremely efficient at is, to change completely the looks of the base acrylic colours, it amazes me how much difference it can make and how it produces effects that would be, almost impossible to achieve by only using colorants, of any kind...!

Cheers
George


----------



## RSidetrack (Jul 9, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> Lol...yall are close for the top 5 atleast.
> 1. Vintage Blue
> 2. This one---no name as of yet
> 3. Cosmic Shame
> ...



Well when you figure it out and you make more PM me :wink:  My dad would absolutely love a pen like that - I just have to find the perfect kit to go with it.  Too bad they don't have any diamond plate kits


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 9, 2011)

Jonathan that is now my favorite , the experimental blank is resting very comfy and has no idea he's ...er it (must be politically correct) will be cut,skewed,MM'ed,polished, soon:biggrin:


----------



## underdog (Jul 9, 2011)

Wowser!

I love that color. 

I think I'm hooked on this acrylic stuff...

Might have to try out casting my own. Oh no. Another hobby... Just what I need...:redface:


----------



## broitblat (Jul 9, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning.

If you're looking for a name, I'd suggest Prometheun.  In Greek Mythology, Prometheus is a titan known for smuggling fire from Olympus (by hiding it in a stick) and giving it to the mortals.  That's what I first thought of when I saw this pen.

  -Barry


----------



## boxerman (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow nice pen. It sure does look like fire


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice looking blank - you just keep topping each one !!!!

_Linda_


----------



## BradG (Jul 10, 2011)

Thats just fantastic. love it


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 10, 2011)

Bobalu said:


> Wow Jonathon! That is one super looking pen. I can only hope that I may someday something that beautiful pops out of my mold. I told you it was that magic wand and the special chant, but you won't believe me.


 
Lol...trust me Bob. I'm still chanting "please don't let me screw this up, please don't let me screw this up, pleast don't let me screw this up." each time I try something!



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Jonathan that is now my favorite , the experimental blank is resting very comfy and has no idea he's ...er it (must be politically correct) will be cut,skewed,MM'ed,polished, soon:biggrin:


 
Roy, I can't wait to see what you do with "it" :tongue:



broitblat said:


> That is absolutely stunning.
> 
> If you're looking for a name, I'd suggest Prometheun. In Greek Mythology, Prometheus is a titan known for smuggling fire from Olympus (by hiding it in a stick) and giving it to the mortals. That's what I first thought of when I saw this pen.
> 
> -Barry


 
I like it Barry. It's very fitting.

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I keep trying to top my previous work and yall are what keeps that drive moving. So I thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMR (Jul 10, 2011)

That looks really awesome!  WOW!  That would be one of my favorites too.  Very nicely done on that blank!


----------



## Thumbs (Jul 10, 2011)

Beautiful blank!  The most complimentary thing I can think of to say is that if you can make these in a saleable quantity, you wil have a definite and continuing market.  If not, then just a lot of envious people looking on.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dan_F (Jul 10, 2011)

Man, that's a fire breathing dragon!

Dan


----------



## G1Pens (Jul 10, 2011)

Jonathan. that is spectacular. Personally, it is my favorite of what I have seen of your castings. You have once again raised the bar!


----------



## edicehouse (Jul 10, 2011)

J.  I have to keep going back to the first page and look at that pen again.


----------



## wizard (Jul 10, 2011)

Jonathon,
You never cease to amaze...every time I think you have created your masterpiece...you just go make a new one...AAAARRRGHHH...By the way.. I went on a small spree on Exotics. Seems that they have a new batch of some guys blanks that are supposed to be HOT STUFF!!!:wink: Regards, Doc


----------



## Lenny (Jul 10, 2011)

Tom Hanks is one of my favorite actors. That being said, Wilson completely stole every scene they were in together in that movie!  :biggrin::biggrin:

My son was fortunate enough to attend a lecture he gave at Vassar College a few years ago. (his daughter graduated the year before my son) 

THAT blank is my favorite so far!!!  .... but then I find myself saying that every time you post a new one!:wink:


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 10, 2011)

And how many did you make?

Please tell me a bunch......






Scott (watching for the ad) B


----------



## bitshird (Jul 10, 2011)

WOW Jonathan that is a HOT pen, I'm with most other guys don't get it near the fire dept. they'll try and put it out!!


----------



## glen r (Jul 10, 2011)

Only one word - AWSOME


----------



## ttpenman (Jul 10, 2011)

*WOW!!*

WOW!  Had to reach for my fire extinguisher whe I saw that one!!

Reminds me of the guy who makes "real fire" flames on custom cars.  IIRC his name is Dick Lavalley.  He did a helicopter with one of his famous real fire flame jobs and the guy flew it to a spot where he could land and have lunch.  Someone saw it from a distance and called the fire department assuming it was burning!!  Some of the best painting you can imagine and all worked out in his head.

Great blank.  I hope to try making my own one of these days but every time I see all the incredible stuff you guys are making I get depressed.  Then I go buy some that are already made.

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## johncrane (Jul 10, 2011)

That's burning HOT! great work.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 10, 2011)

You're on fire with that pen!!! 
Ahem...  

Great looking results and you deserve to feel proud for it.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 10, 2011)

wizard said:


> Jonathon,
> You never cease to amaze...every time I think you have created your masterpiece...you just go make a new one...AAAARRRGHHH...By the way.. I went on a small spree on Exotics. Seems that they have a new batch of some guys blanks that are supposed to be HOT STUFF!!!:wink: Regards, Doc


 
Thanks Doc! Those batches are almost sold out, glad you were able to get some....seeing as how you turned alot of what I sent you previously :wink:  Still waiting to see how some of those come btw 



SDB777 said:


> And how many did you make?
> 
> Please tell me a bunch......
> 
> ...


 
Sorry Scott. Just made 2. Trying to work out some kinks in the process...we'll see if it works.



ttpenman said:


> WOW! Had to reach for my fire extinguisher whe I saw that one!!
> 
> Reminds me of the guy who makes "real fire" flames on custom cars. IIRC his name is Dick Lavalley. He did a helicopter with one of his famous real fire flame jobs and the guy flew it to a spot where he could land and have lunch. Someone saw it from a distance and called the fire department assuming it was burning!! Some of the best painting you can imagine and all worked out in his head.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Jeff. I remember seeing Dick Lavalley on an episode of OverHaulin and he did one of his paint jobs on there. I was totally amazed at what he can do. Lol...it took me about 2yrs of casting before I came up with this blank, so stick with it.


----------



## DozerMite (Jul 10, 2011)

Brooks803 said:


> wizard said:
> 
> 
> > Jonathon,
> ...


 
His name is Mike Lavallee and he is incredible. I've admired him since before anyone even knew his name.
Here is his site if you want a peek...

http://www.killerpaint.com/


----------



## Alton Slaughter (Jul 17, 2011)

Jonathan, do you plan to sell any of these blanks, they are unbelieveable.  The best I've ever seen.......Al


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks Alton! I don't want this to become an ad but I am trying to make more to put up with my other blanks on exotics. These are really hard to make so the numbers will be limited.


----------



## omb76 (Jul 19, 2011)

Keep trying Jonathon!  Someday you'll get this whole casting / pen turning thing figured out!  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Awesome work as always!


----------



## mtrobee (Jul 19, 2011)

That is one gorgeous pen!


----------



## Alton Slaughter (Jul 24, 2011)

Johnathan,
Do you have any plans to sell these blanks ?

Al Slaughter


----------

